# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Dasma Tradicionale Ne Rrethin E Shkupit

## urtesia

TEMA:           
D A S M A
TRADICIONALE SIPAS DOKEVE DHE ZAKONEVE 
NË RRETHIN E SHKUPIT


AUTOR: DAIM HISENI

SHKUP 2006


*Historia e traditave martesore*

Kush nuk ka qenë kurioz, për të ditur sesi janë zhvilluar ceremonitë e para martesore? Në fakt, në mënyrë virtuale çdo pjesë e dasmës, që nga fejesa dhe deri në muajin e mjaltit, ka një histori të pasur. Dhe, rrënjët kulturore, prejardhja dhe besimi fetar kanë fokusuar martesën për mijëra vjet të njerëzimit. Kjo është një histori e shkurtë e elementeve të ndryshëm të martesës.   

Ritet e para martesore
       Martesat e hershme ishin shumë të ndryshme nga ideja e sotme e martesave. Paraardhësit tanë qëndronin bashkë për t'u mbrojtur dhe për të mbijetuar më shumë, se sa për të krijuar lidhje të kuptimshme. Dhe, në momentin që numri i tyre ishte i sigurtë, njërëzit primitivë formuan tribu, të cilave u qëndronin shumë besnikë. Disa historianë besojnë se martesat e para kanë qenë grup-martesash, që duheshin kryer detyrimisht brenda tribuve. Dhe, pak kohë më vonë, burrat dhe gratë filluan të qëndronin bashkë dhe formuan familjët e vecanta. Që nga ajo kohë, martesa nuk kanë qenë gjithmonë një ngjarje e lumtur. Dhe, pikërisht prej rivalitetit të tribuve, shpeshherë gratë dhe fëmijët grabiteshin ose rrëmbeheshin. Që kur brenda tribuve ishte e ndaluar të martoheshe brenda klanit, atëherë gratë rrëmbeheshin dhe ishin të detyruara të lidheshin në martesë me të huajt që i kishin rrëmbyer. Historianët, i referohen shpesh kësaj periudhe, që ishte pjesë e kohës së erës së"martesës me rrëmbim"
Dreka e beqarisë 
Sipas shumë të dhënave, që depërtojnë deri në ditët e sotme, ky festim për nder të nuses është quajtur dreka e beqarisë, ose "Gostia e Fundit" (e beqarisë). Ashtu si shumë tradita të tjera martesore, zakoni ka luajtur gjithmonë rolin e një testi për kohën në vazhdim. Fillimisht, ky zakon na vjen që nga shekulli i pëste prej Spartës, ku komandantët ushtarakë mund të festonin dhe te ngrinin dolli me njëri-tjetrin në prag, të martesës së njërit prej shokëve të tyre.
Madje edhe sot, një drekë beqarësh, behët pak para datës aktuale të dasmës, apo ashtu si njihet "shija e fundit e lirisë" për dhëndrin. Duke u shkëputur nga konteksi historik, duhet thënë se në ditët tona ky takim i miqve të nusës dhe dhëndrit, bëhet me një qëllim të thjeshtë, që atyre t'u hiqet ankthi i ditës së martesës, ose ditës së tyre të madhe. 

*Martesa* 
Gjatë erës " së martesës me anë të rrëmbimit", shokët më të afërt, asistonin kur dhëndri rrëmbente nusen nga familja e saj. Shoqëruesit në atë kohë dhe njerëzit më pranë familjes së protagonistit (dhëndrit), duhet të kishin nga një armë "të vogël", madje dhe mund të luftonin për të ruajtur rrëmbimin e vajzës, nga reagimi i egër i familjarëve të saj, ndërkohë që dhëndri largohej me të. 

*Lulet e dasmës* 
Përpara përdorimit të luleve në buqetën martesore, gratë mbanin buqeta të ndryshme të herbeve dhe luleve të ndryshme me qëllimin kuptimplotë, për të larguar shpirtrat e këqinj. Me kalimin e kohës, lulet dhe erërat e ndryshme u zëvendësuan me lule që simbolizonin pjellorinë dhe dashurinë e përhershme. Lule specifike kanë kuptime të ndryshme në vende të ndryshme...  
Veshjet e dasmës 
Rrobet e dasmës nuk kanë qenë gjithmonë, kështu si janë sot. Në shekullin e 18-të, nuset e varfëra visheshin me veshje të thjeshta. Kjo simbolizonte për burrin e saj të ardhshëm, se ajo nuk kishte sjellë asgjë dhe po kështu nuk e detyronte të shoqin për asgjë. Ndërsa, në mes të shekullit të 19-të, të gjitha nuset filluan që të aplikojnë veshjet e bardha të nusërisë. E para qe e ka përdorur fustanin e bardhë, thuhet se ka qenë në vitin 1840, Mbretëresha Viktoria. 

*Velloja e nusërisë*  
Velloja, në mënyrë origjinale, është mbajtur nga gratë e pamartuara per të trëguar modestinë. Në ceremoninë martesore, një nuse e mban vellon si simbol të nënshtrimit dhe premtimit, që do t'i bindet të shoqit të saj. Dhe, vetëm pas ceremonisë veli ngrihet për të zbuluar pamjen e nuses, përpara dhëndrit. Dikur në shekullin e 16-të, veshjet me vello ishin shumë delikate, ndërsa vellot me tantella, për herë të parë u bënë popullore mbas martesës së Mbretëreshës Viktoria në vitin 1840. 
Unazat e martesës  
Tradita e unazave të martesës është nga më të vjetrat ndër të gjitha traditat e tjera martesore. Afërsisht, cdo qytetërim, duke filluar që nga egjiptianët, i kanë përdorur unazat martesore, si simbol të marrëveshjes martesore. Sipas hiroglifëve egjiptianë, rrethi përfaqëson përjetësinë, dhe unazat e para janë bërë nga fijet e barit, lëkura, bari i thatë, kocka apo fildishi. Dhe, kur u zbuluan metalët, atëherë ato zunë vendin kryesor në përbërjen e ketyre unazave. Vendi klasik ku duhet mbajtur unaza martesore është gishti i katërt i dorës së majtë. Ky zakon ka filluar tek egjiptianët, sepse ata besonin që një venë në dorën e majtë që ndodhej pikërisht në gishtin e katërt, kishte direkt lidhje me zemrën. Ndërsa shpjegimi pragmatik i sotëm është i thjeshtë: vihet në dorën e majtë, sepse shumica e njerëzve e kanë inaktive këtë dorë, pasi këta njerëz shkruajnë me të djathtën. Por, ka dhe përjashtime, pasuesit e Elisabetës në Angli, e mbanin në dorën e djathtë unazën martesore, dhe mbanin madje disa të tilla. Katolikët romanë po ashtu i mbanin në anën e djathtë. Gjithashtu është e ndaluar, që unazat e martesës, të blihen ditën e premte. Për supersticion, unazat nuk duhen mbajtur, përpara ceremonisë së martesës. 
Ëmbëlsira e martesës 
Ëmbëlsirat kanë qenë pjesë e ceremonisë së martesës që në kohët mesjetare. Në Romë ëmbëlsira e parë e martesës ishte bërë nga fëta të bukës së bardhë. Gjaë ceremonisë buka thyhej mbi kokën e nusës, si një bekim për një jëtë të gjatë dhe shumë femijë. Miqtë e ftuar në dasëm hanin një pjesë të saj, si shenjë të fatit të mirë. 

*Muaji i mjaltit (hënës)* 
Muaji i mjaltit, i ciftit të sapomartuar, nuk ka pasur kuptimin, që ka në ditët e sotme, si muaji i parë i kaluar sëbashku. Fjala ka ardhur, ose ka rrjedhur nga Evropa e veriut, nga një vend ku për traditë, bëhej verë nga hidromeli (një lloj pije) dhe mjalti. Kjo traditë e Evropës së veriut, nënkuptonte që cifti për të pasur fat në jetën e tyre, duhej të pinin këtë verë të ëmbël, që quhej metheglen, për një muaj pas martesës. Dhe, që kur muaji i parë u quajt "henor" kjo periudhë u njoh me emrin "muaj i  mjaltit".





DASMA DHE TRADITAT E SAJA NË RRETHIN E SHKUPIT

Përpos si obligim në mjedise të ndryshme martesa bëhej për këto qëllime:
1.	Për autoritetin që kishte familja e djalit;
2.	Për shkak të pasurisë;
3.	Për shkak të bukurisë së vajzës; dhe
4.	Për shkak të moralit  etikës familjare të vajzës.

*I. Shkusi  roli dhe detyra*

Në disa familje ku vend të vecantë kishte nuni  kumbara, fjala e tij ishte fjalë kanuni si dhe përparsia e tij ishte më e shprehur për të drejtën e shkuesit në familjen e vajzës. Kurse ndër familjet muslimane ku nuk kanë nun të vecante për djemtë ose vajzat e shtëpise, shkues mundë të ishte kush te doje, kurse sipas zakonit me te nderuar dhe me qe iu takon ishin daja i vajzes ose nipi i shtëpisë si njerëz më të besuar dhe më autoritativ në familje. Eshte karakteristike per te permendur se tradite e vjeter e Shkupit eshte qe shkuesi per msitni tek prindi i vajzes duhej te shkon ne oret e hershme te mengjesit menjeher pas faljes se namazit te sabahut. Kjo e shkuar ne kete kohe, prindit te vajzes i aludon arsyen e ardhjes dhe ai nese e pranon te hyje brenda do ti jep perparsi qe te shpreh arsyen. Zakonishte ceremoniali i percelljes se fjaleve te shkuesit beheshte sipas parimeve fetare dhe i tere ky akt llogaritej si nje  parim fetar dhe obligim i prinderit ndaj femijeve.	Shkuesi pasi pine kafene, merr fjalen dhe thote: Nuk eshte zakon te pyetet miku pse ke ardhe, por megjithate pasi te erdha ne kohen e duhur   (ne mengjes), kjo vetvetiu nenkupton se une kam ardhe me pune dhe se kam pranuar selamin e Zotit per te ardhe deri tek ju, andaj :
 Allahën emrile, pejgamberen kaudhile, sipas medhhebit hanefi,  ixhtihadit te Imami Azamit kam ardhe te kerkoj dorën e bijës tende (filanen  pasi eshte daje ose nip, ka te drejte te permende emrin e vajzes, nese jo (nuk ka te drejte) per djalin e filanit nga fsh. Kopanicë nahi e Dërvenit, te cilet i njoh per njerez te mire, te urte, te ndershem dhe punetor.
 	Prindi i vajzes e pranon porosine, i falenderohet qe eshte munduar, qe eshte interesuar dhe qe eshte angazhuar per te miren e mbeses se tij, por neve do ta bisedojme kete çështje dhe per disa ditë do të të përgjigjemi.
	Edhe pse në të kaluarën vlen të cekim një rastë si shembull se është bërë pëlqimi me shprehje alegorike duke përdor metaforën. pas gjitha pyetjeve dhe njoftimeve, në fund duhej të meret pëlqimi nga vetë djali dhe vajza, andaj caktohej nata kur do të vinin familja e djalit bashkë me djalin në shtëpinë e vajzes ose në një shtëpi ku do të caktohej takimi sipas marëveshjes. Simbolika ishte kafeja. Përparësi kishte vajza, ashtu që vajza nëse e pelqen djalin do të hynë në dhomë dhe do ti shërben me kafe, nëse nuk i pëlqen djali ajo nuk do tia ofron filxhanin e kafes por ose do te haron dicka ose do të gjej arsyen se si të kthehet mbrapa, kurse djali nëse pëlqen vajzën e mer filxhanin e kafes, kurse nëse nuk e pëlqen e refuzon kafen, duke marë vetëm llokumin ose një gotë ujë. Kjo bëhej me marëveshje dhe pa asnjë ofendim . Nëse hasin në pëlqim, atëher përsëri ftohet shkuesi në kohën e mëngjesit dhe i jepet  një shenjë e cila simbolizon fjalën e dhënë, por oficialisht kjo do të publikohet në ditën kur edhe dërgohet bofçja, ditë e cila në disa vende quhet donom, diku myzhde e tj. Edhe ky akt ka ceremonine dhe ritet e veta. Shkohet para se të thëret ezani i drekës dhe dilet nga shtëpia pa thirë ezani i iqindisë. 
Një të hyrë Brenda burrat numri i të cilëve është tek, ulen, gostiten me nga një llokum dhe nga nje leng dhe të gjithë të shtangur presin fjalën që duhet ta thotë personi i autorizuar nga ana e vajzes me anë të së cilit akt edhe oficializohet fejesa.
	Personi i autorizuar ngritet, del në mes të dhomës dhe pyet kush është personi i autorizuar nga ana e vajzes për tia thënë fjalën që kemi me vete. Është mirë të jetë vetë prindi i djalit por ka mundësi që të nderohet edhe ndonjë person tjetër i afërm i familjes së djalit dhe më pas duke pyetur 3 herë rradhasi: 
 	A e keni kerkuar vajzën e Ilirit për djalin e Arbenit ?
 	Ai ua ka dhënë dhe për hajrë ju qoftë miqësia, Zoti muhabetin të dy palëve.
	Pas këtij momenti një anëtarë i familjes së djalit del jashtë dhe shkrep 3 herë me armë  duke e publikuar edhe me gjëre fejesën, kurse anëtarët tjerë që janë brenda fillojnë me shkepjen e cigareve (kutive të duhanit) në shenjë respekti të pëlqimit të bisedës dhe muhabetit të ndërsjell. Pas kësaj shtrohet dreka dhe kur bëjnë me dalë pasi kërkojnë leje nga i zoti i shtëpisë, gjithë pjesëmarësit nga ana e vajzes marrin nga një peshqesh, zakonisht përdoren këmisha.
	Nga ky moment vajza llogaritet e fejuar dhe ajo fillon të përkatit pajën e nusërisë për arsye se së shpejti do të vijë akti i kunorëzimit dhe ndarja e vades (kohes per te shkuar nuse), kurse harxhimet e vajzes nga dita e fejesës deri në ditën që do të shkon nuse i mbartë familja e djalit.

*II. Akti i kunorëzimit*

Sipas traditës së vendit kunorëzimi bëhet javën e fundit para dasmës. Paraprakisht njohtoen se sa veta do të marrin pjesë në këtë akt dhe zakonisht pala e djalit me vete e sjell edhe hoxhën i cili në këtë rast përpos që kryen ceremonin si akt fetar, ai edhe ushtron rolin e ofiçarit. Akti i niqahit apo kunorëzimit ne ballkan bëhet sipas normave fetare islame të bazuara në Kuran dhe praktikimin e Muhammedit a.s. dhe e gjithë kjo sipas shkollës juridike hanefite të Numan bin Thabit i cili është edhe themelues i saj.
Ky akt kryet në këtë mënyrë:
Hoxha si kryeushtrues i detyrës, kërkon të autorizuarin nga pala e vajzës dhe dy dëshmitar si dhe të autorizuarin nga pala e djalit dhe njësoi dy dëshmitar.
Pasi të sqaron se në çfar baza dhe norma bëhet aktkunorëzimi, i pyet personat e autorizuar se me çfar  vlere të monedhave do të kunorëzohet akti. Zakonisht ajo bëhet me flori dhe quhet mehri muexhel  ngase egziston edhe lloji tjetër i cili quhet mehri muaxhel . Mënyra e tillë e cila obligon që për aktin e kunorëzimit të caktohet një sasi vlere ne flori ka logjikën dhe bazën juridike të vërtetuar edhe nga aspekti shkencor. Sasia e caktuar në flori ka për qëllim të mirë mbajfamiljen, dmth. Nënën dhe fëmijët e saj, të paktën 4 muaj dhe 10 dite pas ckunorëzimit, ose vdekja si dukuri natyrore. Normat ligjore fetare gruas pas vdekjes së burrit i ndalohet martesa për 4 muaj dhe 10 ditë. Ashtu që kjo sasi e shprehur ne flori është baza materiale e cila asaj ia garanton mbulesën e harxhimeve elementare për egzistencë.
Në aktin e kunorëzimit mund të marrin pjesë direkte djali dhe vajza por zakonisht ate e bëjnë të autorizuarit dhe që të dy kanë të drejtën e fjalës deri më 3 herë dhe në sasinë e propozuar për herë të tretë nga i autorizuari i vajzës duhet të dakordohet i autorizuari i djalit.
Këto të pranishëm këtë ditë quhen edhe  petkaxhinj, për arsye se atë ditë me vete marrin edhe pajën e nuses të cilën do ta prezentojnë gjatë ditëve të dasmës në shtëpinë e dhëndrit për gratë të cilat vijnë enkas të shohin pajën e nuses, të njohtohen me zotësinë, modelet dhe gjithë çka përkatitur nusja nga paja e saj.
Nga kjo ditë fillon edhe dasma. Në kohërat më të vjetra kjo ditë ishte e diel, dita kur fillonte dasma.

*Dasma*

Ditë e diel, ditë kur vinin gratë e familjes për të shkoklitur drithin i cili duhej të bëhej gati për në mulli, pastaj bijat e shtëpisë dalin në njërin skaj të çardakut të shtëpisë dhe fillojnë këngët e dasmës,  ku me prijashtim të këngëve të nuses dhe dhëndërit, nuk mungonjnë edhe këngët e personave të afërm të familjes të cilët janë caktuar për: bajraktar, parabajraku, lajmëtar (muskulçi), telak (personi që e shoqëron dhëndrin) e tj. Këtë natë në shtëpinë e djalit gatuhet kulaçi dhe caktohet kolaçtorja enkas për këtë rast. Ajo për nga gjaku duhet të jetë bijë e shtëpisë dhe gjatë momentit të emnimit të saj për kolaçtore, momentin që do të gatuaj brumin dhe deri në natën e shtunë kur thehet kulaçi ajo ska të drejtë të flet, kurse momenti kur e zen kolaçin asaj i vëndohen tre kapele mbi kokë simbolikë e së cilës është që nusja të vjen me bereqet dhe Zoti ti fal shumë djem dhe mbrenda në brumin e kulaçit e shtin një pare argjendi.. Karakterestike janë këngët të cilat këndohen enkas për maxhatoret dhe si shembull japim këtë ilustrim:

_Nona e Sherifit nauk hi nhore  -  ( Nëna e Sherifit nuk hyn valle )
E ka rendajt dajxha kolaçtore     -  ( E ka caktuar daja kolaçtore )
Ene kolaçtoret shëndet paçin     -  ( Edhe kolaçtoret shëndet paçin )
Do ta zon saunde kolaçin.           - ( Do ta zënë sonte kulacin  )_

Pas kësaj në ditën e nesërme kemi natën e pulave ose të dimijave siç përdoret në rrethin e Shkupit. Në këtë natë, të rijtë dhe të rejat, me një fjalë beqaria të shoqëruar edhe nga ndonjë më i vjetër pasi që bie muzgu dalin nëpër fshatrat afër, nënkuptohet që shkojnë tek farefisi i tyre dhe kërkojnë pulën, mund të ndodhë të grumbullojnë mbi 20 e më tepër pula me të cilat gostiten ata dhe plakat pjesëmarrëse në natën e dimijave të cilat enkas për këtë natë, në dasëm sjellin nuset e djemëve të tyre që të gjitha të veshura me dimija të bardha, me jelek të punuar nga fije ari, këmisha mëndafshi të vijtura në vek si dhe stolitë e arit të dekoruara në qafë dhe në duar. Skutaqe të vijtura në vek edhe ate të quajtura skutaqe me shishe siç i përdor treva e dervenit. Nëse ndodh që në mesin e nuseve të ketë nga nuset e reja të cilëve një vit pas martesës u ka lindë fëmijë dhë që nuk mund të vallzojnë si shoqet e tjera, atëher për tia kënduar djalin dhe për ta tallë nusen zakonisht këndohet kënga:
Skutaçja e vijme me shishe
Nona e  Gencit o bo xhishe
Nause jona, lule jorgovoni
Tna bojsh temena pi për trolli
Thot lulja temenan sedije
Se jom rajt ndër xhipka e ndër shkije
(Pasi që nusja do ta bëj temenanë, atëher vazhdojnë vargjet :buzeqeshje: 
Beg mashallah nause, beg mashallah
Na e mbarove qejfin, e beli ejvallah
Ori nausja jonë, lulja e ftojit,
Tkina zgjedh lastare se ije e sojit. 
- por ka mundësi që të vazhdojnë me parodi të ndryshme duke përdorur satirën, simbolika nga të ndryshmet dhe kritikat qofshin ato pozitive apo negative.
Gjatë kohës që nuset bëjnë defilimin e tyre të kapura në valle, nga ana tjetër nënës së djalit ia marin shaminë e kokës dhe ia djegin duke kënduar vargjet: skutaçja me shishe, skutaçja me shishe, nëna e Arbenit u bo gjyshe. Simbolikë se më nuk je vetëm nënë por edhe gjyshe, dhe tani ndroe shaminë e kokës, pra ndryshoe sjelljen, tabiatin, mbaj gojën se zgjërohet miqasia dhe do pranosh njeri tjetër në shtëpi sidhe metaforën tjetër : e pa sjellëshme, e pavujshme, përtace dhe jo punëtore, e ulur si gjyshe duke qene e painteresuar për të pranishmit.
Vajzat që atë natë kërkojnë pulat, me vete bartin edhe kengët enkas për këtë rastë siç është kënga:
Taj oj nausja e dajxhës ku ije
Të gërkon dahirja hedije
Ene taj dajxhën sma korite
... napalona e darite

(Nusja e dajës do tiu jep të holla, por kënga vazhdon)
Ne nuk jemi lypse pazari
Ne nuk duam pare dinari
drejt për te ti morrëm udhën
edhe ti për ne, mbyte pulen

(atëher ajo detyrohet të nxjer një pulë dhe vajzat falenderohen)

Edhe ti dajën se korite
po me kënaqësi na darite
të mirat e juaja i ngjefshim
ndonom( n'fejesë) të Krenarit ua kthefshim ... 

Përderisa në familjen e djalit luet e këndohet, në familjen e vajzës lotohet. Ata e kanë natën e kënës osa kënagjexhi që rrjedh nga fjala turke këna  këna (pluhur për të ngjyrosur flokët dhe gishtat) dhe gexhe  natë. Kënën e sjell familja e djalit dhe nga momenti i ngjyrosjes ose vëndosjes së  kënës, vajza llogaritet nuse dhe mbi kokë i vëndohet një shami ngjyrë e kuqe e errët.
Edhe pse me lot në sy, poashtu edhe në familjen e vajzës këndohet, atje kënga ka tjetër përmbajtje:

_Kaën Besarta, kaën lott si gruni
Xhit i bone nonës çi tpërzuni
Ene une nonës xho si kom bo
punën çi mka thonë, une e kom bo.
Bënma hallall nonë, do dal e do shkoj
Po dal e po shkoj e po hiçna
Allahi e dinë kur do piqna (takohemi) 
Ty mori besartë, ori malle oj ; 
do ta çojmë Agronin tët mare oj; 
do vaje do hunxhet rreth çilimi oj, 
a thaue do tlshoje katili oj._

*nata e dasmës*

Kjo natë është mbrëmja e ditës së martë, llogaritet si nata e dasmës dhe gjatë ditës vijnë dasmorët grupe grupe ose siç e thotë vendi oda oda, për arsye se të gjithë dasmorët vendosen nëpër oda të zgjedhura dhe të caktuara enkas për ta. Darka e kësaj nate është e begatshme dhe në sofër gostiten me 3-4 lloje të ëmbëlsirave dhe ate : sheqerpare, aligjyn, bakllavë dhe sytlijash.
Në odat me traditë dasme këtë natë nuk mungojnë kavallat ose këngëtarët  me sharki dhe qifteli të cilët enkas për të pranishmit bëjnë aheng me të cilën edhe dasma bëhet madhështore dhe mer pamjen e saj, zakonisht në odat  ku janë më të moshuait atje më tepër hasim këngë kreshnike, patriotike dhe ndonjë satirike. Nuk mungon muhabeti i burrave të odës të cilët gjatë tërë kohës këmbejnë-shkëmbejnë kutijat e duhanit e në veçanti kur vijnë parsimi, pra të parët e fshatit sëbashku me dasmorin për të vizituar odat e miqve . Në këtë moment përparësi të fjalës ka njeriu intelektual që është në dhomë i cili edhe njëher në emër të odës dasmorit i uron dasmën e të birit dhe për atë kohë sa janë në odë ai e ushen odën me ndonjë bisedë konstruktive, frytëdhënëse dhe aktuale për kohën, vendin ose nivelin e te pranishmëve. Pas tij kërkohej ndonjë sojtar (humorist) person i cili pergdhel dhe kultivon lojrat tradicionale të odave të cilat lojra me bukurin e pamjes që kanë, odën e shëndrojnë në teatër të plotë.
dita e dasmës
Dita e mërkur është dita kur krushqit shkojnë të marrin nusen.
Këtë ditë që nga agu i mëngjesit dasmorët zgjohen me zërin e lodrave të cilëtnë sheshin e caktuar tubojnë valltarët dhe dasmorët të cilët me naze i luajnë vallet burrimore tradicionale siç janë: vallja e bylbylit, e prishtinës, rugovës, pehlivanave, shotës, vallen e rëndë (Osman Pasha), kurse aty nga mes dita, para dasmorëve paraqitet çaushi. Çaushi është një njeri i zgjedhur nga familja që duhet të jetë imatur, i mencur, i urtë dhe i kuptueshem. detyrë e tij është që të rreshton krushqit duke i lënë para  personat e caktuar para bajraku, pastaj bajraktarët dhe krushqit sipas autoritetit. Do të mbaj rendin gjatë udhëtimit duke komanduar se kur duhet të hecet ne rreshtë për dy dhe kur duhet të jenë në rreshtë për një, ose kur duhet ndal ose ecur. Gjatë udhëtimit, çaushi me zë të lartë përuron krushqit me fjalët: 
 Mashallah para bajraki, haj hooooj, hëna e reje, hëna e vjetër, sot një javë një tjetër, heeej heeej. dmth. dasma gjithmon paçim.
Kur arihet në familjen e vajzes, atje priten e gostiten dhe në fund bëhet teslimi dorëzimi, prindi i vajzës ia dorëzon bijën prindit të djalit duke cituar fjalët: Robi i yti, por gjaku i imi. Akt kuptimgjërë, që le të kuptojm se të dorëzoj trupin fizik dhe intelektual të anëtarit tim të familjes, por edhe më tej nderi i saj tangon nderin e familjes tonë. Pra të kenë kujdes në ruajtjen e nderit dhe fytyres se bijes së tyre e cila do të shkoj nuse në tjetër familje. 
	Nga ky moment llogaritet se nusja u muer dhe tek atëher ndonjë nga krushqit ka të drejtë të shkrep armën në shenjë se misioni u krye me sukses dhe se çdo gjë është në rregull.
	Kur kthehen në shtëpi, pritet të del dhëndri dhe në atë moment baba e zbret nusen dhe ia dorëzon të birit. atë natë nusja shoqërohet me bijat e shtëpisë. Të nesërmen dhëndërit i bëhet darka e veçantë ose darka e dhendërisë si natë e fundit e beqarisë . Atë natë fton shokët e beqarisë të cilët e shoqërojnë deri në momentin kur ai edhe hynë në gjerdek.
Ditën e premte, nusja në mëngjes e shoqëruar me kengë nga bijat dhe vajzat e shtëpisë fshin oborin dhe u cet të lajnë sytë anëtarëve të familjes ashtu me radhë sikur që zgjohen dhe vijnë. Maxhatorja bën petullat dhe nga ky moment ai lirohet nga detyra dhe obligimi i saj si maxhatore. gjithë anëtarëve të familjes nusja ua mer dorën me temena dhe u ndan nga një peshqesh modest, kurse pasi të pijmë kafen, të pranishmit e qerasin nusen me te holla duke i lënë në tepsi.
	Pas një javë dasëm, vijmë edhe ke sofra e parë e shtruar me nusen sebashku,  darka kur edhe do të thehet kulaçi për të parë se kuj do ti qëllon parja, e cila simbolizon se kush do të ekonomizon me shtëpinë djali apo nusja. 


*U trashigoftë çifti i ri
Gjithmonë dasma paçit
*

----------

